#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What are the features of NoSQL database?

## Bhavya

Relational databases are incapable to meet the new requirements of enterprises. Therefore, They are revolving to NoSQL database technology.
Can you guys list down the special features of NoSQL database?

----------


## Moana

> Relational databases are incapable to meet the new requirements of enterprises. Therefore, They are revolving to NoSQL database technology.
> Can you guys list down the special features of NoSQL database?


Zero down time this is one of the features I know Of NoSQL database, this feature is specially architectured to come across the nodes.

----------


## Dhora

> Relational databases are incapable to meet the new requirements of enterprises. Therefore, They are revolving to NoSQL database technology.
> Can you guys list down the special features of NoSQL database?


These are the features of NoSQL database,

Multi-model
Easily scalable
Flexible
Distributed and
Zero downtime

And also these are the examples for NoSQL database

a.jpg

----------


## Bhavya

> These are the features of NoSQL database,
> 
> Multi-model
> Easily scalable
> Flexible
> Distributed and
> Zero downtime
> 
> And also these are the examples for NoSQL database
> ...


Thanks for sharing these information Dhora it's really helpful. Can you tell me in the above examples which the best NOSQL Database?

----------

